# lexapro and diarhea



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

anyone else had this side effect? how many days does it last?tom


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Not so far. I started taking it 5 days ago.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have been on Lexapro for almost 3 months and only taking 5 mgs and have never had D from it. It almost is as good as Lotronex was for me. I love it. Only around my period for about 4-5 days will I have D. Good luck to you all. kat


----------

